
What’s Your Personal Productivity Style? - khehy
https://hbr.org/2015/01/assessment-whats-your-personal-productivity-style
======
alecmg
Where was this question?

I fill random questionnaires about productivity found on HN while working on
an important project

\- Never

\- Rarely

\- Sometimes

\- Often

(*) Always

------
tootie
> I'm selective about the tools—pens, paper, folders, and so on—that I use.

Lol. I haven't had a piece of paper on my desk in 5 years.

Also they labelled me a planner who always has a to-do list even when I
specifically answered that I never do that.

------
bunbunbun
Is five minutes of email followed by 25 minutes of Twitter a style?

